# Willy omg!!!



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG I am a nervous wreak! My baby is in surgery now :-(. Took him in this morning, oh what a trader I am!! :-( He gave me that what are you doing look when they vet took him from me. Looked back at me like mama what are you doing :-(

I am basically sitting by the phone waiting as the vet said he would call me when surgeries are done. Nurse said anywhere between 12 and 2 (once ALL the surgeries sch were done).

Vet said he was leaving a small stub but he said it wouldn't really be noticeable, esp after time passes because the muscles around it contract and shrink over time. The shoulder blade and remaining stub will help Willy balance better. It is a long surgery he said :-( I am so worried.

Vet said barring any complications with the surgery and as long as he seems well after the surgery, that he will be coming home TONIGHT?! I'm like OMG!? I am wanting him home but at the same time I am terrified incase I do something wrong or hurt him. The Clinic is open 24 hours so I can take him back at anytime, I just worry and worry and worry!! Please keep Willy in your thoughts and prayers :-(


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Keeping you in my thoughts, it's nerve wracking time isn't it!!!

I'd always want mine home after a neuter or straight forward surgery, they are so much more happier there!

Don't worry, you'll do fine 

x


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

omg i'm nervous too! please let us as SOON as you call the vet! i know that feeling, although my experience can't compare with yours, i had to take bam to the vet this past saturday night because he swallowed a peach pit, and when the vet tech took him away he looks back at me with a look on his face that had me close to tears, i know how you feel!!!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I've been sitting here all morning a nervous wreak myself just thinking about you and Willy! I know the next few hours are going to be nerve-wracking, but he is going to be just fine and you'lll be giving him lots of love when he gets home
Hugs to you..Darlene


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't wait to hear how everything is going? I know you'll update when you can. Our thoughts and prayers have been with you and still are. Lots of hugs honey!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

UPDATE!! Willy went through his surgery with flying colours!  He's doing good and we are going to go pick him up tonight bewteen 6 and 8. !!YaY!! for Willy! Continued thoughts of course that he heals well. happy as I am now I have no doubt I will be nervous wreak over the next few weeks hehehe

He's on a pain patch. Anyone have any experience with this? Plus he will have pain meds taken by mouth, and 2 different antibiotics and a recheck in 2 weeks. His main concern he said was Willy losing alot of blood, but all went well. Willy will also be put on a new food to help him bulk up a bit as he will need to be strong for the recovery ahead cuz he's so tiny and thin.....my skinny boy remember hehehe. i will write down the food when I have the bag lol I forget the name of it now, I was just so skippy happy he was ok! lol

I will update later tonight since I usually manage to steal away a little bit at night to check on my "chi peeps" lololol in side joke with my oldest son lol he was appalled at my teasing trying to be "cool" LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear your dear sweet Willy is doing good after his surgery. Please give him gentle hugs and kisses from us. Speedy recovery little guy. We are thinking about you over here.  Relax Mom, I know it isn't easy. (((hugs)))


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

YAY Willy! Glad he made it through okay!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Glad he is doin well too.
Lots of love to wee willy x


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

So happy to hear Willy made it through! Lots of healing vibes to Willy.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am so happy and relieved. Thank God!!! Please keep us updated and kiss that sweet baby for us!!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so glad he's doing well, and that he gets to go home with you tonight, that's such good news ^_^


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

So happy to hear good news about Willy's surgery. Sending you thoughts and prayers for his health and healing.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

so relieved!!!! update us later when you get him!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so happy that the surgery is over and went well! Heal quickly sweet boy! (((hugs)))


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh hurray, so glad the surgery is over and all is well. Give us an update when you get him home.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So glad to know all went well.....We send good healing thoughts now so he can get well real soon. Hugs and a little kiss to Willy
Darlene


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What Great News!!
Prayers & Hugs for a speedy recovery Willy!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh that's brilliant news - you must be so relieved.

I'm really happy to hear it went so well, he has been on my mind all day. 

He deserves extra hugs!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Wonderful Wonderful Wonderful !
I'm so happy to hear things went well ! 
I've been on edge all day, honestly.

Willy is a hero. Please give him a big kiss on the head from me. 
He'll be in my thoughts through his recovery.

3 Cheers For Willy !!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm having a glass of wine tonight in Willy's honor. I was so worried about him today and I'm so glad I got my computer cord in the mail so I can check on him. Give him hugs and kisses and save some for yourself!!!


----------



## cinder (Aug 26, 2009)

So glad to hear the surgery went well! Take extra good care of him so he can heal up quickly. I'll keep him in my thoughts over the next few weeks


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

alright willy! i was praying for you guys this morning. just now got a chance to get on and really look. will continue to pray for strength for you and willy and a speedy recovery for willy.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you to everyone!  I sound like a broken record but honestly I would go nuts without everyones support. It helps me build strength 

I will tell you however, the last few hours have been a NIGHTMARE!! An honest to God NIGHTMARE!

I went to get Willy tonight, vet came in and explained all the meds and stuff, he did well blah blah blah. Now I will tell you, I have looked up pictures and web sites galore in the last few days since making the decision to get the leg amputated....and NOTHING and I mean NOTHING could have prepared me for the sight I saw when she brought Willy into the room. I burst into tears. They kept asking ME if *I* was ok. I'm like no, but I'm also not the one who is now missing a limb. I am so heart broken. It is a clean wound, honestly it is....but it looks SOOOO horrible to me :-( It looks so big to me, such a gap where something so small had been. I truely cannot even discribe it :-(

I am happy for his life, and I know I made the right choice but it is still SOOOOO hard to see. And the nightmare went on still....

Our vet is just about an hour away, so now here i am bawling my face off with Willy in my arms, and the drive took FOREVER. Every little bump he would cry in pain, and half way through after a bigger bump that horrible screaming like when he'd first broke his leg. I wanted to die. I talked to him and I shhhh'ed like I would when holding a baby and the sound of my voice and the shhh'ing calmed him down some, but omg, it was a living nightmare.

Once home I put him in the playpen, which I have padded like crazy with blankets and a small little pillow off to one corner. He layed still for a few minutes and then he stood up, on his poor lil 3 legs and tried some steps. He walked just fine a few steps and then went to lay down again, but because he had moved he had a hell of a time getting comfortable again and was crying and crying. It broke my heart even more! I let him do it on his own though so he could learn how to move to make himself comfortable. i didn't want to move him and cause him more pain.

Thankfully he is now settled and asleep in the playpen. Thank you God! I am really counting on it getting better from here because this has been a nightmare. I will do my absolute best to take care of him so he heals well. He is far too sweet to have to deal with this. He looks at me still with that sweet face full of love!! I love him so much! In fact when I first saw him and took him from the girl....he kissed me to death! He was loving me! Poor lil boy without a leg was all concerning himself with kissing me cuz he missed me. Little love! 

I will update again soon, though I doubt much will change by tomorrow but we'll see. Keep the good thoughts and prayers coming  *hugs* from me and *licks* from Willy


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

oh traci! I am so glad he is home and sorry it hurts at the same time. I am proud of you for letting him adjust himself. it would have been hard for me to sit by while he was hurting too. hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG, I am so watery eyed reading this. You poor thing. I'm sure you have such mixed emotions at this point. You did the right, loving thing and he will heal up beautifully. He needs some time to adjust and so do you. Just take good care of him and yourself and be thankful that hopefully the worst is over. Here for you and we'll stay strong for you. Hug yourself and him from us. It'll all be okay.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Just like Robin my eyes are just filled with tears.....but I know with each day he will get stronger and it will be less painful for him and also for you.
Also with him being back home that will make him feel better too. Its his little comfort zone.....hugs, Darlene


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh yes, tears are flowing for both of you. This is going to be the hardest part, but I promise it's going to get better. Willy will learn how to make himself comfortable and it won't be so hard on you.
All my healing vibes still heading your way. Please give the little man a kiss for us. xoxo


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awe I'm so glad he made it through good! I know the feeling when their in pain, not the same situation of course. It's good you aren't coddling him every time he yelps a little. He could just be wanting a lot of attention too, because he is scared. Triton screamed so much when he got neutered!! He just layed on the blanket ALL afternoon, and when he finally tried to go get a drink, he made it 3 steps and just stopped and tried to go back but whimpered.. It sucks to hear them cry, but I think they MAY put on a little bit of a show for us.

Of course he is probably sore and will be for a while, but he'll forget all about it in a few months time, and he'll be ripping around like a bouncy puppy! Best of luck to you and Willy, and I pray for a speedy recovery


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahh, so glad Willy got through his surgery ok. Im sure when the initial pain wears off he will be fine, after all chi's can be *ahem* a little over dramatic at times!!
Just keep in mind how much happier he will be when he realieses that the leg that had caused him so much pain and discomfort is now gone for good!Hurrah!! He will be running around causing mayhem before you know it!!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Glad to hear Willy made it through the surgery ok. Keep us posted on his healing progress!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

The poor little lad - I hope today will be easier, I'm sure the first day is the worst.
Wishing him well!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh that poor little babe.
Hon you did the right thing and
the pain will go away just hang in there.
These first few days will be hard as he
learns to adjust.Just praise him when he trys.
Hugs for you & Willy!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Oh NO! I am sooo sorry he is in sooo much pain.I am glad he made it though it,but sorry he is in pain.We are still praying for both of you.Hugs from us and kisses(licks) from our doggies.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Often we find strength deep down that we didn't know we had. And, Willy's recovery is helped so much by you being there for him. In a few weeks this will all be behind you and you can get back to normal life again. In the meantime, you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers for health and healing.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i'm teary eyed at work reading about willy's first night at home, i'm so sorry that he has so much pain and for how bad you feel, i can only imagine how terrible this whole thing is at the moment. but dogs are extremely resilient and the pain is only temporary! so keep in mind that this will pass, and he'll be happy as ever soon enough. i wish i could do more.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

MORNING UPDATE:

Lastnight was very difficult. After I posted I went and sat on the couch were I could see him to keep an eye on him in the playpen and he moved around a bit, did some whimpering in pain, it broke my heart! But I left him be so he could figure out how to move around. I did go over after a while to check on him and discovered he'd pee'd on the blankets, so I got a bunch of fresh ones (omg my laundry is gonna be nuts, I have like 3 thick blankets in the playpen to pad it well for him) and asked hubby to change the blankets while I picked him up. And to my shock, Willy tried to bite me the little stinker! lol I realize of course because of the pain. Its difficult to pick him up how I am used to because my fingers would rest right under the staples. I went a bit lower but I imagine the whole area feels bruised and sore so the least amount of pressure made it hurt so he tried to bite. Mind you it wasn't a vicious I'm gonna kill you attempt, it was more of a attempt to nip away whatever was trying to touch his pain spot. Bless his poor little heart! So I ended up having to grab him from his collar and tuck my hand under his bum and pick him up carefully that way. I felt like I was gonna choke him with the pressure on the collar but I guess i didn't cuz he didn't gag or show any distress with it at all as I held him against my chest.

Anyway, he pee'd once again on the blankets before bed. I THINK. Not sure though cuz hubby said the bottom blanket wasn't wet so he left it. I think maybe it was wet and it didn't feel like it to hubby cuz it was one of those thicker blankets that you have to feel for a minute to see if its wet lol But I think it was wet and with Willy laying back down on that spot it seeped up and wet the new blankets on top. Though really I guess I can't say for sure. His bladder must have been very full if he did cuz the first pee was huge and then to pee again an hour later? I dunno. I didn't offer him any food or drink after our nightmare , I wanted to leave him alone. So anyway, I gave him his last dose of the night of his antibiotics.

This morning, a big change from lastnight! He DID pee on the blankets again lastnight overnight, they were wet in a diff spot. He was standing up, tail wagging at me and eager for kisses as I bent over to give him some  Kissed me to death and seemed less sore when I picked him up to take him out to pee. He walked around as calmly as you please and picked a spot to pee, my little three legged wonder lol Pee'd and then did some more walking around to sniff and then I picked him back up and got his sheets changed again and settled him back into the playpen and gave him his breakfast of his new food LOLOLOLOl

New food is actually canned food. Which he's never had before. I sprinkled his reg dry food over it to encourage him to eat it. Also tucked inside was his first morning meds (pill form antibiotic). He ate...but he's really not a huge eatter so there was plenty left. Though its hard for me to judge as he doesn't normally eat wet food. But he ate enough that I could see (as I watched him also) that he does have an appitite, so that seems good. I had to force him a bit to eat the pill though, but it was pretty easy, not a great fight lol.

The food is Med i cal? The can is upstairs lol I will check again later. My bad. He gets 2 diff antibiotics twice a day, so 4 doses and one dose of pain meds at noon. So 5 doses of meds he gets a day. I started a journal on it so I don't accidently miss a dose cuz things can get busy around here, esp with school starting in 6 days. Meds will be taken for 2 weeks. Staples to be removed in 10 days. Ok so there you have it  Hugs to you all and licks from Willy


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Wonderful news! I'm so happy to hear he's walking and eating. You can try to put a pee pad under him or even a towel to absorb any pee. Less laundry. 
I know he'll be just fine, little love. You are wonderful for caring for him so well. IT's amazing where our strength comes from when we need it. xoxo


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What a little trooper!!
Glad he is doing so well and will surely
be his playful self again soon!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

just caught up with this post. read it all the way through and am now sobbing. bless you. you have my admiration don't know if I could have stayed as strong as you [BIG HUGS TO YOU AND WILLY]


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

This is all so sad for me. I can hardly stand to read these posts. Poor little guy I feel so bad for him. Please keep Willy safe, he deserves all the best any little pup can imagine.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad Willy is doing better this morning !

It's funny, but this is probably going to be much harder on the parent than
the dog.

I've seen 6 or 7 3 legged dogs over the years, and all but one didn't seem to 
know, or at least care, that they were 'handicapped'.

Just like with a human with a disability, I"m sure little Willy just wants you to
see him for the sweet little angel he was, is, and always will be.

I hope his life is filled with happiness. He certainly deserves it !


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh I just want to kiss the little boy! He is coming around and that is just fantastic! As with any surgery, the mornings are always the "feel better time" and towards the evening they can get a bit grumpy again. But with his meds, and eating well and getting up and walking around a bit he will build his strength up in know time. 
Good news to hear...Hugs


----------



## Razzlette (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm glad to hear everything is going ok. 

Hugs and kisses for Willy!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

You sound so much more up beat today - it's brilliant news that he is doing so well - and every hour he will be feeling a little better! Well done on being so strong for him!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great to hear he is doin better.
It's amazing what animals can cope with.
He sounds like a wee fighter and will be back to his old self in no time.
Sendin lots of love to Willy xx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, I'm so relieved he's doing better. What an experience this has been. You have been such a trooper through this and so has sweet Willy. Each day will get better and I'll bet you'll see improvement. Thank you so much for updating us as we are all so vested in this boy at this point. We just love him!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

go willy go willy go go go! :albino:


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

how was willy tonight? can't stop thinking about him


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Dazy Mae, you hit it right on!! The morning must be the feel good time and true to what you said, tonight he was off again. Not bad just seeming a bit more sensitive after seeming ok today.

He seemed to do well all day. We do have some eating issues however...lol...he does NOT like the canned food at all. To his credit he did give it a go this morning with some licks but for his second batch....one lick was enough lol. I tried to sprinkle more of his dry food over it and he gave a few more nibbles and looked at me as if to say...."you expect me to eat this slop??!!" lol Anyone have some advice on this? Because the vet WANTS him to eat this. He said its important for his recovery. Should I not offer the dry food at all and "make" him hungry enough for the canned? I only was desperate and gave the dry because i don't want him to lose strength and also his meds are take with food....so he NEEDS the meds, so he NEEDS to eat. Tomorrow morning (when he's at his hungriest, i am going to just give him the canned food. Any advice would be great with that 

Anyway, all seemed to go well , he was much more comfortable today making himself comfortable. I also put a blanket thing in there that we got for our last daughter (though its blue lol) its a small blanket but has a lambs head sewn in its middle and Willy has been snuggling with it since I put it in lol love that boy!! Anyway, all was well til tonight about a few hours ago, I went to pick him up to pee and lord help me he YELPED in pain when I picked him up. I made two attempts and both times he yelped in pain. So I again picked him up as I had lastnight, with my hand on his collar and the other under his bum. Anyone know what might have been the reason for the sudden discomfort? His pain meds are given at noon, so even this morning when he was better he still didn't yelp and that was before his dose of pain meds. I dunno what to think. He;s all sulky now and leary looking now after the episode. BUT, still moving around and getting comfortable without any trouble, so that at least is a good sign.

lol My posts these days have become quite long lol Lastnight I didn't think I'd have too much to type up today, but, 2 great big long posts later....I see I was mistaken hehehe. Hope your all not sick of me yet  ;-).

I took lots of pics of Willy before the surgery and lots after. i will post some more before shots maybe tomorrow (I am so tired and need to give Willy his last antibiotic for the day before I go to bed so no time to do it now.) I wish to ask opinions on the after pics though. I am not sure I should post any....they are very disturbing. What do you guys think? *hugs* from me and *licks* from Willy  Please feel free to PM me your opinions as not to start any disturbing arguements of differing opinions in the post here


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

PS....on the food issue, despite not eating the canned food, he did eat his normal amount of dry food, so the issue is not an appitite one, its a picky one hehehehehe


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

sadly you can't force a chihuahua to eat something they don't like no matter what your vet wants. more important is that he DOES EAT so feed him what ever he will eat. bless him give him a huge kiss from us here. as for the pictures post the after op pics seperately with a warning just in case then no-one has to look if they choose not to. [sending hugs] X X X


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you tryed warming the food up in micro...My girls love their canned food warm! Or placing some of his favorite small treats mixed in the food?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Tried warming it up and it was a NO GO lol I also had tried sprinkling his reg food on top of it and that really didn't work either. So I gave in and hand fed the little stinker and of course he ate it then!! lol I am hoping in a few days when he is used to the food that he will go ahead and eat it on his own. lol He'd better ;-) I'm not sure if its just he doesn't want to get his nose dirty by sticking it into the bowl to eat it? Maybe next time i will try giving it to him on a plate and see what happens


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You might give your vet a quick ring and ask if there's something in the canned food that is necessary to his recovery and that he's eating the dry food well! Maybe it is just the extra moisture in the canned that he wants him to have and you can just make sure he drinks.  I can't think of what could be in the canned food that would be necessary to his recovery. If he's getting a lot of calories from his regular food, I wouldn't want to stress him out too much fighting over food. You could also try just a sprinkle of parmesan cheese on it or a little bit of garlic. Both of those may entice him to eat it. Or even a little burger with some grease or some diced cooked chicken. 

I think you should DEFINITELY post the pictures of our little Willy. I'm sure that it is shocking to some to see him with only 3 legs, but I know that most of us would like to see him and wish him well in his recovery. I don't think it would cause any controversy, especially if you put a "caution - graphic photos" in the title for those who are a little squeamish. 

I'm so glad he seems to be doing so well. No doubt due to your diligence and careful nursing care! Keep up the good work and hug Willy from us.

Brodysmom


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> Tried warming it up and it was a NO GO lol I also had tried sprinkling his reg food on top of it and that really didn't work either. So I gave in and hand fed the little stinker and of course he ate it then!! lol I am hoping in a few days when he is used to the food that he will go ahead and eat it on his own. lol He'd better ;-) I'm not sure if its just he doesn't want to get his nose dirty by sticking it into the bowl to eat it? Maybe next time i will try giving it to him on a plate and see what happens


Ahhhh yes....just a picky boy!! LOL Some chi's are finicky little things. You know my girls prefer the plate over the bowl..that is at least another try.
I agree with Brodysmom..call the vet and ask him if there is another alternative or even something yummy that you can add to his food...maybe some boiled chicken just might do the trick??? Doesn't hurt to ask.......


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I think its the added calories mostly that the vet wants him on this food for. He said he is thin and normally he would be fine at his current weight but seeing as he will need to be strong for recovery he wants him to bulk up a bit and gain weight. I THINK....not certain....but think the food he is on is for pg dogs or nursing mama's. It said something to that effect on the can. So likely its for the extra calories and extra nutrition to help him through his recovery time. 

I am going to give the plate a try and hand feed it to him for the next few days and see what happens. I have decided to continue to give him his dry food as well since I can be rest assured that he is at least eatting. So I guess I'm gonna use the canned food for his :"extra" feedings and an addition to his food as opposed to trying to make him eat the canned food alone. 

I have thought about calling the vet and asking why and depending on what happens over the next few days i will. If I can get him to eat it there will be no problem, but if I have trouble I will call and see what the vet has to say about it. i was encouraged that he ate it from my hands 

As for the pictures, tonight I'm going to post his before pics, however i am waiting for a few more replies for the after pics as I am in fact tied here with messages for and messages against in posts and in PM's. So i am going to hold off and see. I would be willing if I don't post the pics to send them to anyone who would like to give me their e mail addy. HOLD off on giving then to me though. I want to get some more replies before I make a decision  *hugs* from me and *licks* from Willy


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

traci, i say post the pics. willy is just as special and precious as any of the other babies on here. if you want put a warning in the subject line and no one HAS to go in that thread. It may help someone who may be in your situation in the future. it will also help us follow willy's recovery. just say in the subject line 'not for the squeamish' i wouldnt let anyone else's negativity keep me from posting pics of zoe if i wanted to.. just my .02.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Glad to hear that Willy is doing better. Plenty of TLC. Definatly post the pics, he is just as special with 3 legs. Just head the thread with a warning or something. Anyone that doesn't want to look doesn't have to.
Give Willy a ((((HUG)))) from me!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes willy is a special baby!!
And he has special owners/parents that they got such extensive
medical care for him.There were easier ways to bail on this but they saw it thru.
Blessings to you and yours always!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

We are all so concerned and he is a very special little guy to all of us. Posting your pics I do not see as a problem at all....It is the support that is given on this forum that makes it so special to be able to share with others...
soft hugs to our little Willy!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you all so much! Everyone has been so supportive through this whole thing. It really means alot that you all care about Willy 

You know, its funny though, everyone here is so supportive and i am so grateful for that cuz everyone else seems to take the opposite attitude that everyone here has. Alot of people feel that I should have put him to sleep and its cruel to make him live like this. It is so baffling to me how they can think that. I realize there is adjustment time but Lord, Willy is only 5 months old. i am not going to put him to sleep because of this. I guess I feel so grateful that you all understand when alot of people don't  

In reguards to the pictures....ok, i will post them. I am going to post 2 sets. the first being before pics and the second being after pics, that way who ever wants to see him before can but those who prefer not to see the afters, can just skip over the second post.

A part of me is also posting incase as mentioned, someone else might one day need this. I know every other site I've been to showing this has been so helpful to me


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so glad he is doing good.What about mixing his hard food in with the soft food.I meen sturing it up with it.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm glad you've decided to post photo's. For those who are squeamish, it would of course be nice to put a warning, but honestly, he's a chihuahua. I guarantee you everyone here is going to just say "Awwwwwww", and I've yet to see a Willy photo, 4 legs or 3. I'm just dying to see him.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Thank you all so much! Everyone has been so supportive through this whole thing. It really means alot that you all care about Willy
> 
> You know, its funny though, everyone here is so supportive and i am so grateful for that cuz everyone else seems to take the opposite attitude that everyone here has. Alot of people feel that I should have put him to sleep and its cruel to make him live like this. It is so baffling to me how they can think that. I realize there is adjustment time but Lord, Willy is only 5 months old. i am not going to put him to sleep because of this. I guess I feel so grateful that you all understand when alot of people don't
> 
> ...


That is unreal for people to say he should be put to sleep.
It's only a lost limb, would they do that to a person missing a leg NO!
Pisses me off, as you can prob tell, ha!

Anyway i agree about showing the pics.
He is a little stunner no matter what.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah it pisses me off too and makes me feel so bad. I am gonna have a hard time taking him for walks I think, gonna be scared of peoples reactions and that is so sad a thing to say. I take him out back now to pee though because its safer, we've had a few dogs on our street walking without leashes (I've posted about it before) and I am terrified I could not pick Willy u p in time as I have to pick him up super careful for now.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG I can't belive people suggested that!!!!!!!! He will be fine with 3 legs, there was a dog near me with 3 legs that had a wonderful life and got around fine.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

End of the street there is an eldery 3-legged pug that's about Kali's size. He's very capable of running amouk with my year old girl. Only people notice this stuff; dogs don't care. I'm just happy you guys were able to avoid the worst of the options.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

glad all went well i sat and howled all morning after i left dodge


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

please ignore my last post here sorry i replied to wrong post but im so glad all is well with willy


----------

